# sheet music with finering



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

(oops, typo- FINGERING) I often download my sheet music from IMSLP or perhaps a first page from one of the free score sites, like www.score-on-line.com. However, there are times I wish I could see the proper or suggested fingering, which is often not available. Can someone suggest a good place to download an edition that is "correct" and also provides fingering for a very amateur pianist.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

This is why I buy my sheets.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

worov said:


> This is why I buy my sheets.


Yup, that is one of many reasons in the plus column of why you might be better off buying your music.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Hopefully, if you have a good music shop, you can compare editions and see which ones you like. Not all fingerings suit all hands.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Hopefully, if you have a good music shop, you can compare editions and see which ones you like. Not all fingerings suit all hands.


This. I often ignore written fingerings and just do what feels most natural.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Matsps said:


> This. I often ignore written fingerings and just do what feels most natural.


Trouble with that is, you need to be consistent otherwise it will disturb your learning of the piece. There's nothing wrong with working out a fingering that suits your hands, minimises hand movement, aids movement where needed, but it needs to be consistent so your hands get used to it and the piece flows.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is for the more advanced pianist to want and use various fingerings from time to time at any place in a piece -- they have developed enough musical memory and played a piece differently often enough they no longer rely so much on finger memory as the earlier level player usually does, or must. Relying totally on one fingering means the minute you flub something, it could throw you off for more than just a half beat or so, but entirely.

Without an instructor (pity) it is problematical. With progressive instruction, somewhere through and along the way, you should learn to figure out most of your own fingerings.


----------

